# 4wd front axle vacuum actuator switch - Help



## Jason Pallas (Jan 19, 2001)

Hey guys. 2000 Dodge Ram 4wd. My acuator switch appears to be shot. The diaphragm in the switch only holds pressure on one side. Anyway it looks I can just get that vacuum actuator switch (instead of replacing the whole servo unit). Now my question - How does the switch come out?. From the picture it appears as if there's no threads on the switch. There are what appear to be o-rings on the sleeve. Does this unit just press in? How can I get it out? I've loosened the electrical switch on the other side - and it appears that I can knock the switch on the other side this way. Is this correct? Any help would be greatly appreciated. .... never done one of these before.


----------



## muskoka sandman (Nov 9, 2008)

You will have to take it off the axle, if I rememeber right there is a couple c-clips inside on the shaft that need to be taken off. Not all that hard to do.


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

When mine didn't work. I took it off the the truck and just bumped it a little and it started working. It just got stuck. After a little bump it"s been working fine.That was last year.Now i make sure i lock the 4 wheel in every now and then to keep it loose.Worked for me.Good luck with it


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

I had to replace mine too last year in the middle of a storm. if i remember wright it was two bolts on a clamp and then it slid out of axel...Check vacume lines while ur under there to i also had a problem wher it was rubing and also needed a new clamp a few days later...


----------

